# My internet keeps shutting off then back on again...



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah what the title says it keep going off then back on and my brother is getting pissed while playing his 360 and Im getting pissed while playing my ps3 and pc.....any idea what is up?


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 28, 2008)

do you have wireless or wired connection?


----------



## KBD (Nov 28, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> do you have wireless or wired connection?



good question. what exactly happens when you lose the connection? Do you get a message at the right corner of the desktop like Local Area Connection has been disconnected/unplugged? Who's your ISP?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 28, 2008)

I have wireless, and what happens is....for my ps3 it just signs me out...and my pc it will sign me out of vent and aim and steam and everything thats internet related, myy ISP is Windstream


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 28, 2008)

wait, i dont get it, you sign out of your ps3 and then the whole internet falls?

please try explain better, im yet studying english


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok....basically, just to let everyone know it has nothing to do with my ps3 even if it's off, ok!, I get on my pc I surf the internet then the connections drop all around the house then back on again...Im thinking it might be my linksys router, or starting to turn bad Ethernet cables....but say if I were on my ps3 I would get online then it would log me out then the internet is down....a few minutes later I try to sign back in and then I can log back in


----------



## KBD (Nov 28, 2008)

what you could is try to reboot the router by unplugging the power connector at the back for about 15 secs. This trick sometimes works on D-link and Verizon's Actiontek routers.

Also, it may be a power supply issue, not the pc PSU but for your wireless/internet box installed by the ISP. Check and see if the plugs associated with the device are plugged in completely into the wall socket or wherver they are supposed to be plugged in. make sure they are not loose and so on.


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 28, 2008)

maybe is not the router. maybe is just the antenna or... whatever, that is why i prefer wired.

it should be your provider as you say it drops ON THE WHOLE HOUSE


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 28, 2008)

ok so far the rebooting of the router, I've done multiple times, the power plug thingy for it was kinda loose so I pushed it in more and then put things over it so it wont come loose again, so we'll see I may have to install another firmware on the router maybe that will fix it unless they didnt make a new one



EDIT nah my brother my ps3 my mom and I are all using wired.., only thing that would be wireless is my psp and small things like that


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 28, 2008)

didnt you contact your provider?


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 28, 2008)

LittleLizard said:


> didnt you contact your provider?



actually not yet, I will prolly after I get home from work


----------



## Triprift (Nov 28, 2008)

What do you have dsl cable? i had so many probs with my adsl2+ connection dropping all the time at its worse i was getting 10 seconds. Ended up having to go to a stability profile wich made things stable just meant i lossed some dl speed.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 28, 2008)

Triprift said:


> What do you have dsl cable? i had so many probs with my adsl2+ connection dropping all the time at its worse i was getting 10 seconds. Ended up having to go to a stability profile wich made things stable just meant i lossed some dl speed.



dsl i believe


----------



## Triprift (Nov 28, 2008)

Well that might be it then id lose synch all the time very annoying. Hopefully your isp has something like that or can reccomend you a course of action.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 28, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Well that might be it then id lose synch all the time very annoying. Hopefully your isp has something like that or can reccomend you a course of action.



yeah hopefully Ill give them a call tomorrow after work, hopefully it has something to do with them


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 29, 2008)

Alright, so I did the refresh, and nothing... tried the plug thingy and nothing, so all thats left right now is to call the ISP cause it's starting to sound like a problem from them


----------



## KBD (Nov 29, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> Alright, so I did the refresh, and nothing... tried the plug thingy and nothing, so all thats left right now is to call the ISP cause it's starting to sound like a problem from them



yea, do that, let us know how you make out. i really want to know what the problem was.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 29, 2008)

KBD said:


> yea, do that, let us know how you make out. i really want to know what the problem was.



alright I will


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2008)

I had this issue for months. 

They found a cable in my house where one of the two wires was longer than the other. Which caused this feedback issue on the DSL modem......

Your provider would be the people to talk to.


----------

